# Live bait in Central Ohio



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems like all the bait shops I knew of are gone. I have customers asking for locations just about every day. Where can you get live bait in the Greater Columbus area now days?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishermans warehouse on williams road used to carry live bait.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

R & R on front Street , just south of Downtown, Red Bank baits, Hoover Dam,
Old Dutchmans, hoover dam. These are three I know carry live bait.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

R&R on Front has a huge variety of live bait I might add. They've got just about everything you can think of.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Gander Mountain on the West side and out east both sell live worms among other things... Fisherman's West on W. Broad sells minnows.

Winner


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Too bad Gander doesn't sell minnies. I live like 1 mile down the road. Good call though, I totally forgot about them selling crawlers/waxworms.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I live right down the road form Gander in Hilliard. Would be nice to find a place that sells minnies around here.

Know of any Shakedown?


----------



## bronzback (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont know the name of the place but on the west side of the bridge near the O'shay ramp theres a little store that has minnows. They said they would get some leeches and craws soon.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Lee's Live Bait on State Rt 665 and ST Rt 62 & 3 south of Grove City they have it all. 614-539-5551
There is also a bait store on broad st in New Rome Fishermans West 614-878-2505


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Are there any places to get calico crayfish in western Ohio?
I have had no luck even getting a suggestion on whom to ask about them. A friend would like some for a pond and my grand daughter wants a few for an aquarium project for school.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

